# February Acquisitions



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I'll start it off, I guess.

Found this at the Goodwill today - continuing to build my Harris Tweed collection





The ties and suspenders are ebay purchases that arrived today..

2 pair of Trafalgars - I have wanted the pocket watches for a long time, but have never seen the nose art ones.



And some ties (L to R BB, Nicky (thank you to Dr. L for letting me know about this maker), BB, Hardy Aimes wool(ish))


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I picked up a LE Canvas casual OCBD from Goodwill for the paltry sum of $2.49. Half off thanks to Super Bowl Sunday. The only thing I dislike about it is the weird collar fastener, other than that the pattern and fit are nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I fell into the local Goodwill again. Lo and behold, two excellent Robert Talbott ancient madder ties, a _bright_ striped Rooster tie, and another rather bright, big medallion, go-to-hellish Robert Talbott tie. All good and wide. Nothing else, as usual, but I seem to have good luck picking up decent ties at these places.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I fell into the local Goodwill again. Lo and behold, two excellent Robert Talbott ancient madder ties, a _bright_ striped Rooster tie, and another rather go-to-hellish Robert Talbott tie. Nothing else, as usual, but I seem to have good luck picking up decent ties at these places.


This post is useless without pictures.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good point. I'm back in the salt mine at the moment. I might take some snaps later on when the boss is napping.



FLCracka said:


> This post is useless without pictures.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I fell into the local Goodwill again. Lo and behold, two excellent Robert Talbott ancient madder ties, a _bright_ striped Rooster tie, and another rather bright, big medallion, go-to-hellish Robert Talbott tie. All good and wide. Nothing else, as usual, but I seem to have good luck picking up decent ties at these places.


That's my experience, I'm always able to find a tie or two. or four. That might be why I have a couple hundred I guess.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

vpkozel - congratulation, that sport coat is, IMHO, the backbone of a great sport coat collection or, conversely, one of the two or three you need if you are a minimalist. I have had some version of a grey and white herringbone wool sport coat in my closet for over twenty years and it has always been my most worn one. Do you have any additional details on it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OCBD has a great blog post on Robert Talbott ties: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2013/08/hand-sewn-by-robert-talbott/

He points out something that I like about them, too: the men's store labels. All of mine are by Robert Talbott for a men's store, invariably one that has closed. The ties I picked up today were made for Mailliards, which I think might be a department store of old in the Kansas City area. (But if anybody knows different, please let me know.)


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> vpkozel - congratulation, that sport coat is, IMHO, the backbone of a great sport coat collection or, conversely, one of the two or three you need if you are a minimalist. I have had some version of a grey and white herringbone wool sport coat in my closet for over twenty years and it has always been my most worn one. Do you have any additional details on it.


I do have some more info on it. It was made in the US by Palm Beach. The Harris serial number is 228603. Is there a key somewhere to reading these numbers?

I have probably gotten 10 - 12 Harris this year and kept 4 or so, including that cream colored one. I have given some away and tried unsuccessfully to sell some others on the Exchange. The one that I really want to fit is the rust Land's End one, but as much as I try it on, it is still too long lol. I may have it shortened, but I am not sure that I can get it short enough without ruining the aesthetic.

I am still kicking myself for not buying the Carolina Blue one that had a moth hole in it. DOH!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ebay acquisition:


Beau Ties Ltd, just in time for valentines day


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

vpkozel said:


> I do have some more info on it. It was made in the US by Palm Beach. The Harris serial number is 228603. Is there a key somewhere to reading these numbers?
> 
> I have probably gotten 10 - 12 Harris this year and kept 4 or so, including that cream colored one. I have given some away and tried unsuccessfully to sell some others on the Exchange. The one that I really want to fit is the rust Land's End one, but as much as I try it on, it is still too long lol. I may have it shortened, but I am not sure that I can get it short enough without ruining the aesthetic.
> 
> I am still kicking myself for not buying the Carolina Blue one that had a moth hole in it. DOH!


Something incongruous about a Harris Tweed being made by Palm Beach, but that aside, I believe they were a good brand in their day. Enjoy it.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I fell into the local Goodwill again. Lo and behold, two excellent Robert Talbott ancient madder ties, a _bright_ striped Rooster tie, and another rather bright, big medallion, go-to-hellish Robert Talbott tie. All good and wide. Nothing else, as usual, but I seem to have good luck picking up decent ties at these places.


See? I told you there is some value to thrifting.

Nice ties are the easiest things to find at a thrift store, in my experience. Shoes are the hardest.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

You got me there. I always head straight to the ties in a thrift store, and I always hear OCBD's words in my to never pass up a Talbott tie.



gamma68 said:


> See? I told you there is some value to thrifting.
> 
> Nice ties are the easiest things to find at a thrift store, in my experience. Shoes are the hardest.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> See? I told you there is some value to thrifting.
> 
> Nice ties are the easiest things to find at a thrift store, in my experience. Shoes are the hardest.


Yes, good shoes are the hardest, but many stores are not stocking ties at all these days, and those that do are really jacking up their prices.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am not too proud to say that Goodwill has been the source of some of my best ties. Robert Talbott silk ancient madders for $1.59 each--not a bad thing.



Odradek said:


> Yes, good shoes are the hardest, but many stores are not stocking ties at all these days, and those that do are really jacking up their prices.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> See? I told you there is some value to thrifting.
> 
> Nice ties are the easiest things to find at a thrift store, in my experience. Shoes are the hardest.


Nice neckties, yes. It seems people are very loathe to give up their bow ties, or such is my experience.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Not the most consequential of purchases, but I needed a new key chain:


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Duvel said:


> You got me there. I always head straight to the ties in a thrift store, and I always hear OCBD's words in my to never pass up a Talbott tie.


Funny. I was reading this thread before I headed out and ran across 2 Talbott for Paul Simon (a old time Charlotte men's store - still in bidness, too!). So of course, I had to get them. The other 2 are a deFaison and Burberry



These 4 BB also arrived in the mail from ebay today.



I think that I have a problem saying no to nice ties.....


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Decided to upgrade my black oxford via AE 2nds sale with these Park Aves.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought this was kind of trad, bought this for my wife for Valentine's Day:


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok Orange, inspired by your recent TJ Maxx Purple Label haul(s), I raise you the following:

Just kidding. My store is filled with rubbish. But I did find these Tommy blackwatch mocs/slippers for $7

Figured they were worth it considering how cold the trek to the kitchen is at night.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

I am not the proper person to assess the tradliness of that gift but I think it a nice choice. One of those gifts that is for her but for you as well. She will love it.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, if she likes classic scents (a bit heavier than what is popular today), then you should have a home run gift with that one. It definitely was coveted by college girls in the 50s (according to my Mom), so I'm going to say Trad, but I don't really know.

Years ago, I bought my girlfriend a bottle of Chanel No 5 and an applicator bottle similar to this one:

https://www.rubylane.com/item/852632-1053/Vintage-Sterling-Silver-Perfume-Bottle-Hallmarked

Something to keep in mind for a future gift for your wife as I think I have a sense of your and her taste.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

These arrived on my doorstep a couple days ago:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> These arrived on my doorstep a couple days ago:


Absolutely stunning. Ravello shell? If you don't mind my asking, how'd you come by these?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Oak City Trad said:


> Absolutely stunning. Ravello shell? If you don't mind my asking, how'd you come by these?


Harrison Limited posted on Instagram of all places that they had a few left in various sizes. Luckily mine was one of them. I really want a pair in Whiskey, but these will have to hold me over until I find those.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got this in the mail today, my first diamond point bow tie:


Its the J Crew mainline one (ie, English silk/made in USA). I wasn't sure how much I'd like it, but I actually really do. I may pick up more in this shape:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

One enjoyable thing about thrifting is that it allows you to try some things without much of an investment. In my case, it was not true thrifting, as it was more a quality consignment shop. But still, I probably did not spend more than $7 per item. I picked up a couple of shirts by labels that I might not otherwise have considered: Damon and Arrow. The Damon shirt is kind of a bold blue banker stripe pinpoint with a button-down collar that has a really great roll. The Arrow shirt is a yellow pinpoint buttondonw collar, likewise with a great roll. They appear to these eyes, judging by the age of the lables and other traits, to be perhaps from the 70s. Not exactly tradly labels but they look like they'll work under my blazers and jackets.

I also happened on a yellow vintage Jantzen sweater vest in perfect condition. Almost like it was right off the shelf.

As well, a perfect PRL madras shirt and a Lands End repp tie.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

OF, I like the diamond tips as well. These arrived from Beau Ties this week, "Iliad" and "Philemon."


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Semper, those pennies are just beautiful.
Duvel, we will turn you into a thrifter yet.
Orange and Zepp, I so enjoy seeing the bowties. Never worn one but as a result of AAAC starting to get the urge. Have yet to see one thrifting but rest assured the first decent one I find is coming home with me.

Great stuff all.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Zepp: nice bow ties! How do you like Beau Ties Ltd?
Woofa: My parents dressed me up in bow ties when I was little, but I started wearing them regularly in college. I wear bow ties probably 70% of the time now.

My wife and I went shopping today and I picked up several goodies. I've been needing to replace all my socks, so I picked up some Gold Toes from Target:


Target also apparently decided to start selling canvas duffle bags like I've been looking for (but didn't want to spen $100+ on):


Found a Brooks tie at Marshall's that will be used as a "wedding tie" (since I already have glen plaid covered):


and finally, not trad by any remote stretch of the imagination (but I'm super excited nonetheless), Nike Free 4.0 Flyknits:


also picked up a bunch of new running gear, but like the shoes, not trad in the least lol.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Brand new nantucket red M1's for $18 from STP, and just in time to start getting excited for the end of winter.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I won't get it until the end of February but I just ordered a new Ivy cut 3-piece suit from Richard Lim. I'm so looking forward to it I sent an order to Kent Wang for new cufflinks, tie and pocket square to go with it.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Here's a fun oddity: A pair of vintage '20s/'30s Donegal tweed plus-fours. Got them from an Etsy seller who'd acquired a few pieces of the Boardwalk Empire wardrobe. Trying to put together an outfit for my city's first annual Tartan & Tweed Run (bicycle ride) next month.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Here's a fun oddity: A pair of vintage '20s/'30s Donegal tweed plus-fours. Got them from an Etsy seller who'd acquired a few pieces of the Boardwalk Empire wardrobe. Trying to put together an outfit for my city's first annual Tartan & Tweed Run (bicycle ride) next month.


oooooo - this has got to be one of the more unique pieces that we have seen in awhile. i look forward to seeing the entire rig, bike and all. :rock:


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

Orgetorix said:


> Here's a fun oddity: A pair of vintage '20s/'30s Donegal tweed plus-fours. Got them from an Etsy seller who'd acquired a few pieces of the Boardwalk Empire wardrobe. Trying to put together an outfit for my city's first annual Tartan & Tweed Run (bicycle ride) next month.


Do you mind sharing who the Etsy seller was? I'd be interested in looking at their selection.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

If you want Plus-Fours, I got Plus-Fours.... check the Exchange soon!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

ruvort said:


> Do you mind sharing who the Etsy seller was? I'd be interested in looking at their selection.


It was Briar Vintage. They had two or three more pairs of plus fours in stock. That was all I saw from the BE wardrobe.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

TweedyDon said:


> If you want Plus-Fours, I got Plus-Fours.... check the Exchange soon!


I'm convinced you have everything conceivable squirreled away in your warehouse.

How about something to go with my plus fours and complete a Victorian/Edwardian/20s cycling outfit? Maybe a nice Norfolk jacket, a high-buttoning vest, or a tweed jacket-and-vest combo?


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

New tie from Ben Silver.

My wife and I just got back from Charleston. If you ever get the slightest opportunity to check it out, by all means do so. Probably the most 'trad' city I've ever visited. Khakis, barbours, OCBDs and loafers everywhere, mixed in with a little Patagonia. Lots of labs and golden retrievers being walked. It was a feast for a history/food/clothing nut like me.

Ben Silver was exactly as I had pictured it. They had an absolutely overwhelming tie selection.

I can't wait to return someday.

Other acquisitions not pictured: Hertling flannels in medium and light grey, BB tie, and a couple of Hanauer ties from another shop.

EDIT: sorry for the giant pic...not sure how that happened


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree! I lived in South Carolina and North Carolina, for a stretch of about 6 years. Charleston was one of our favorite getaways. One of the reasons I enjoyed it so much was that everyone looked normal to me, me, i.e., men were dressed in chinos, ocbds, and blazers, and for no other reason than that they were out and about.



mjo_1 said:


> New tie from Ben Silver.
> 
> My wife and I just got back from Charleston. If you ever get the slightest opportunity to check it out, by all means do so.* Probably the most 'trad' city I've ever visited.* Khakis, barbours, OCBDs and loafers everywhere, mixed in with a little Patagonia. Lots of labs and golden retrievers being walked. It was a feast for a history/food/clothing nut like me.
> 
> ...


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> I'm convinced you have everything conceivable squirreled away in your warehouse.
> 
> How about something to go with my plus fours and complete a Victorian/Edwardian/20s cycling outfit? Maybe a nice Norfolk jacket, a high-buttoning vest, or a tweed jacket-and-vest combo?


I too am convinced Tweedydon has so much stuff squirreled away....he must have 2-3 spare rooms just crammed full of cool stuff....if I was not retired, I'd be buying all the time....well, more than I do now...:biggrin:


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Duvel said:


> One of the reasons I enjoyed it so much was that everyone looked normal to me, me, i.e., men were dressed in chinos, ocbds, and blazers, and for no other reason than that they were out and about.


Another reason I liked it so much! In these parts, I sometimes feel as if I'm one of a small group carrying the torch for decent, traditional, casual dress. In Charleston, pretty much everyone was well turned out. Even though I was just a visitor, I felt like I was among my own people.

If only moving wouldn't require another bar exam....


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If only moving wouldn't require... moving. I hate the process of moving. What a pain in the keester. And yet I pine for getting back thataway, like Gatsby gazing at that mysterious green light across the bay.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Planning ahead for Memorial Day 



Brian


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

vwguy said:


> Planning ahead for Memorial Day
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


I got that exact same fabric last year. Ebay seller?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

vwguy said:


> Planning ahead for Memorial Day
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


God bless you, sir!

im getting some fabric and making one this year, I told my wife and she loved the idea.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

32rollandrock said:


> I got that exact same fabric last year. Ebay seller?


Yup, caissaman, they had a few patterns and at $3.75/yard, I figured I'd give it a go.

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> I'm convinced you have everything conceivable squirreled away in your warehouse.
> 
> Maybe a nice Norfolk jacket, a high-buttoning vest, or a tweed jacket-and-vest combo?


Watch the Exchange over the next few weeks! 

(I'd list things earlier, but the next few weekends are eaten by speaking engagements...)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

vwguy said:


> Yup, caissaman, they had a few patterns and at $3.75/yard, I figured I'd give it a go.
> 
> Brian


Yes, that's it. If you go to my member page, you can see what I did with the fabric. It's in the album section.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

OF - I really like Beau Ties. Well made bows in the USA which is cool. Usually can get free shipping or some other perk. They carry most of their ties in slim blades or slim with diamond points, both of which I prefer:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

From forum member CRS, I picked up two pairs of Alden LHS in #8 and black shell cordovan, in my size, and in great shape, for only $200. At retails prices, that's nearly $1400 worth of shoes. The strap area is a bit tight, but should, from everything I've read, feel better after a few wearings. Needless to say, I'm pleased.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Finally got my Tiffany belt buckle in today:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Polo Ralph Lauren teddy bear necktie courtesy exchange via TweedyDon. Love it. So does the missus.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Finally got my Tiffany belt buckle in today:


They misspelled O F :rock:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> They misspelled O F :rock:


You know, I thought it looked funny...

to be fair, if anyone on here drops the money on a Tiffany or Brooks buckle engraved with their username initials, they should get instant mod status. That would be dedication right there.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, congrats, it looks great - I take it all is right finally with it?

Duvel, I love that tie and would get it if my life called for me to wear a tie more than three times a year. Teddy Roosevelt - who contributed many things to America as its President - never topped his achievement of, effectively, giving America the Teddy Bear. 

Whenever I see a toddler on the street happily hugging his or her Teddy Bear - oblivious to the world around him / her - I always think about Roosevelt and think to myself that his bringing of so much joy with the Teddy Bear to so many kids over all these years is his greatest achievement.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm going to wear the necktie proudly today, FF! My life rarely calls for a necktie, probably not even three times a year. But I enjoy wearing one at least three times a week. I like wearing jackets and blazers, and I just can't do an open collar with them.


----------



## WipitDC (Sep 3, 2014)

New (to me) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack green blazer. Needed some waist and sleeve alterations, but all in all a great deal! Looking forward to wearing it at the office tomorrow.

The pictures do not do it justice, it is gorgeous. The shade of green is nearly identical to the Augusta jackets.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I would LOVE to get a jacket in that shade of green


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I took my Navy Blazer and Harris Tweed to my seamstress, we may let out the Tweed jacket. she liked my 0.60 Talbott Tie, she is sharp!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay. I admit it. I'm a bit jealous. Maybe more than a bit.

But... who here among us can say that, ahem, he owns a Huntington 3-patch-pocket 3/2-roll green flannel blazer. Eh?

Seriously, it looks great, WipitDC. I believe that green is the new blue in the world of blazers.



WipitDC said:


> New (to me) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack green blazer. Needed some waist and sleeve alterations, but all in all a great deal! Looking forward to wearing it at the office tomorrow.
> 
> The pictures do not do it justice, it is gorgeous. The shade of green is nearly identical to the Augusta jackets.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

With a little help from someone on the other forum, I've managed to reunite a pair of heavyweight english "Keeper's Tweed" trousers (actually a 86/14 wool/cotton olive twill) with the matching full norfolk I didn't expect to come across. While the jacket hasn't arrived, I'm pretty sure they'll match perfectly. Sure, the pants are NOS and the jacket is decidedly not but this cloth has a good four or five decades of wear before it'll even notice.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I cannot tell you how much fun it is to shop at my favorite department store so I spent almost a whole day shopping for coats, colognes, jeans, lounge wear, slippers and shoes so I will start off with the coats:

Marc Anthony slim-fit leather jacket









Chaps Pea Coat

Towne By London Fog OverCoat

see this is what happens when you work and make money.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Howard, those are great purchases, especially the Peacoat. Keep the pictures coming and enjoy your shopping.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Woofa said:


> Howard, those are great purchases, especially the Peacoat. Keep the pictures coming and enjoy your shopping.


+1, enjoy your purchases - they all look very nice, but I'm partial to that outstanding Peacoat.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Woofa said:


> Howard, those are great purchases, especially the Peacoat.  Keep the pictures coming and enjoy your shopping.


Woofa, I've noticed on the pea coat I purchased yesterday that there are no pockets or zippers to open up the pockets, Is this the way pea coats were designed? Without pockets in the front?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> +1, enjoy your purchases - they all look very nice, but I'm partial to that outstanding Peacoat.


I've always wanted to look trendy so I figured at my department store I wrote up a list for myself that the stuff I needed to purchase and I figured let me buy a leather coat, peacoat and and an overcoat. How come Peacoats don't have pockets in the front? I was searching for one just yesterday and then I was thinking maybe it was designed that way. What is your take on it?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

2nd purchase from my department store:









Burberry Brit









Eau de Lacoste (Green)


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Howard said:


> Woofa, I've noticed on the pea coat I purchased yesterday that there are no pockets or zippers to open up the pockets, Is this the way pea coats were designed? Without pockets in the front?


But the peacoat you posted a photo of does appear to have pockets. Pretty well every peacoat I've seen has had pockets. I find this highly unusual.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Howard said:


> 2nd purchase from my department store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not familiar with the Lacoste one, but Burberry Brit is actually my go-to cologne during the winter, very nice purchase Howard.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Spex said:


> But the peacoat you posted a photo of does appear to have pockets. Pretty well every peacoat I've seen has had pockets. I find this highly unusual.


Howard, I can't tell as Spex can from the picture, but I'd be really surprised if it didn't have pockets as everyone I've ever owned or paid any attention to had pockets. Maybe they are stitched shut as they do with suit pockets from the factory (this would be unusual for a Peacoat, but something must be going on).


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Received this VV print tie as a Valentine's Day gift. It's in a design I've been wanting for a good while!



For the first time I found a tie I liked at a TJ- A Brooks print (from last year Spring/Summer, I believe?)


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not particularly trad, but my wife gave me a copper bracelet I had been wanting from Kaufmann Mercantile for Valentines Day:


Also, stopped by Brooks after dinner and found this bow tie I had wanted during Christmas season for 60% off:


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Not very sexy, but 6 Woodlore boot trees for upcoming deliveries in the pipeline.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

A chocolate brown corduroy 3/2 sack with a pheasant print lining in yellow, flap patch pockets. The reverse of the pocket flaps also features the pheasant lininng. $5 at the thrift store. Fit is spot on, and it's in perfect conditon, almost like it was unworn, aside from a dime-sized spot on the skirt where it appears that some of the material was rubbed away. Guessing late 70s or 80s from the union tag. 

Best part: The maker tag says Clancy's Ltd., Cedar Rapids, a bygone men's store. 

It's pretty, so I'll try to post some pix later on.

Could not believe my luck.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel, congratulations, it sounds fantastic. Can't wait to see it.

I just bought these boots from J.Crew - for $75, I don't think I'm going to go wrong.

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category...&isFromSearch=true&isNewSearch=true&hash=row0


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

By the way, I haven't been to Cedar Rapids in ages, actually, even though I live in Iowa. I can't verify that Clancy's actually is no more but when I Google map its location I see that its old building now houses an office affiliated with the University of Iowa's Tippie School of Business (which feels a bit ironic to me, seeing a business school in the place of a great, closed business). I read somewhere that it was still open back in the mid-2000s. Can any other Iowa resident clue me in? Thanks. I know that it used to be a true what we now call "trad" store. Norman Hilton jackets, Gant shirts, the works.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> A chocolate brown corduroy 3/2 sack with a pheasant print lining in yellow, flap patch pockets. The reverse of the pocket flaps also features the pheasant lininng. $5 at the thrift store. Fit is spot on, and it's in perfect conditon, almost like it was unworn, aside from a dime-sized spot on the skirt where it appears that some of the material was rubbed away. Guessing late 70s or 80s from the union tag.
> 
> Best part: The maker tag says Clancy's Ltd., Cedar Rapids, a bygone men's store.
> 
> ...


Wish I could find that quote where you stated you had no use for thrifting. Now you see why there can be great value in thrifting when done judiciously. Never say never.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll have to eat my words. While I still don't have the patience for the prolonged hunt, I have to admit that it can be rewarding when you stumble on that perfect piece.



gamma68 said:


> Wish I could find that quote where you stated you had no use for thrifting. Now you see why there can be great value in thrifting when done judiciously. Never say never.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

A couple quick snaps of the prize:















The buttons appear to be wood.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The pheasants! And the pocket flap!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I found a bnwt, dark hunter green, lambswool, shawl collar sweater by J Crew in my local GW for $7! Its very thick and warm, not everyones cup of tea, but it has become one of my favorite sweaters.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel - the liner alone makes that purchase worthwhile. That said, the corduroy looks fantastic.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Spex said:


> But the peacoat you posted a photo of does appear to have pockets. Pretty well every peacoat I've seen has had pockets. I find this highly unusual.


Not the peacoat I purchased it was a Chaps Peacoat, Do you have information on the Chaps Peacoat?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

orange fury said:


> Not familiar with the Lacoste one, but Burberry Brit is actually my go-to cologne during the winter, very nice purchase Howard.


My Father thinks I should've bought the colognes on-line instead of paying it in store. Burberry Brit was $50 and LaCoste was $43, Was that a bit too much to pay for cologne or are there better deals online?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> Howard, I can't tell as Spex can from the picture, but I'd be really surprised if it didn't have pockets as everyone I've ever owned or paid any attention to had pockets. Maybe they are stitched shut as they do with suit pockets from the factory (this would be unusual for a Peacoat, but something must be going on).


The Chaps Peacoat has stitched pockets.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

From my shopping trip:









Chaps Brown loafers









brown Nunn Bush shoes


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

3 for 1 Cedar Shoe Trees, 3 for 1 Cedar Suit Hangers and a few Argyle socks from JAB.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Lovely Hilditch & Key shirt, with white collar a cuffs (2 button, not French) and black knit RLBL tie at Bloomies, both half off.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Had some good experiences over the weekend at the trio of "Bargain Bin" stores that have been the subject of much discussion here lately. Along with the BB tie I previously posted (Found at a TJMaxx)
I had the good fortune of coming across a few other items I treated myself to, with only one case of "blues", which I'll start with first.

I have heard the rumors that J.Press (York St.) Items could occasionally be found at Nordstrom Rack. Despite desperate searching, until today I had never come across any of them. You can imagine my surprise then, when I felt an oxford thicker than anything else on the racks. To my excitement, it was a J. Press York Street oxford, flap pocket and all, in what _appeared _to be my size.

Unfortunately, the fit was what I would describe as *ridiculously *slim. Definitely slimmer than BB ESF.... and despite how much wanted to buy it, with the danger of shrinking any more it was just not worth the investment. Perhaps a large would have suited me better, and I even asked about locating one and having it shipped, but at that point (and with my cash supply low from Valentine's Day) I decided to wait until something equally good came along. A very unfortunate pass in my opinion, but at least I know to avoid these blue label York Streets for the time being.










Hope wasn't all lost however, because at the same store I found this lovely VV Tucker shirt, (yes, in a rather "christmassy" pattern, but I still see a lot of snow on the ground, so....)
First time I've found one at the Rack in my size, so that was a minor victory.









While the Marshall's in my area stocks some pretty terrible items, I do get sometimes get lucky when I'm traveling closer to a bigger city and pop in one. Today, that came in the form of this lovely pair of ties from J. McLaughlin, for only $13 each. They had a couple other patterns, including an orange regimental, but these two appealed to me more. They also had some BB ties here (Including one of those annoyingly skinny Red Fleece ones) but they were only "meh" worthy relative to what is already in my collection.

The "airplane" motif is a 50/50 wool + silk blend, while the Pelican tie is 100% silk.


----------



## wh1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Brooks Brothers Navy w/red stripe necktie with pointing dog, favorite tie currently, if only it were a german short hair instead of an English pointer. Oh well break out the black marker!


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Meager acquisitions at Bloomingdales outlet store



In total it cost me 15.45. Couldn't say no to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

adoucett said:


>


I saw these in the bargain bin last time I was at J McLaughlin, I do love those planes.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Here's a fun oddity: A pair of vintage '20s/'30s Donegal tweed plus-fours. Got them from an Etsy seller who'd acquired a few pieces of the Boardwalk Empire wardrobe. Trying to put together an outfit for my city's first annual Tartan & Tweed Run (bicycle ride) next month.


In a similar vein:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^Very nice, R! Deets?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> ^Very nice, R! Deets?


+1 for Reuben


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Deets are that this thing is insanely heavy. Pants+Jacket weight in at about 8 lbs of "Gamekeeper's Tweed", am 86/14 wool/cotton blend woven into a heavy olive twill. I think the pants are intended to be worn as breaks, since the unfinished inseam is just shy of 31", but I'll get more use out of them as regular pants. I can always blouse them if I want them shorter anyway.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Duvel said:


> View attachment 14042
> View attachment 14043
> 
> 
> The pheasants! And the pocket flap!


NICE! Great find for a "born again" Thrifter. Enjoy & start planning your rigs.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Born again? I'm not feeling evangelical but I have had enough good experiences to sing the praises. I have had some pretty fortuitous stumbles into the shops of late!

And thank you.



fred johnson said:


> NICE! Great find for a "born again" Thrifter. Enjoy & start planning your rigs.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice pair of dainite-soled olive suede Grensons to go with that country suit:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked these up from J.Crew the other day and just arrived (sad as it is, even though I paid for them, it always feels a bit like a gift when the stuff actually arrives). I thought with the red sole that they echoed Trad enough and for $75, I didn't think I'd go wrong.

J.Crew suede boot

Now that they are here, I'm quite happy, but these are not $248 boots (full price) - suede is okay, construction okay, and nothing looks or feels cheap, but for $248 there are better options - however, they are great value at $75.

Also, it's nice to have a suede boot that I am not worried about wearing - if I get a few seasons out of them, I'll be quite happy, and maybe they'll surprise me and give me more. I love that they have open eyelets at the top for easy lacing and I like the shoe bags that came with them.

My picks below, but here is also the link to J.Crew's pics of them which are much better (no surprise) than mine.

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category...&isFromSearch=true&isNewSearch=true&hash=row0


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ebay find that came in the mail today: a NWT Pendleton Board Shirt:


Neat tagging (IMHO):


the patterns on these are hit and miss for me, but I really liked this one (and the price was pretty reasonable)


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Fading Fast said:


> Picked these up from J.Crew the other day and just arrived (sad as it is, even though I paid for them, it always feels a bit like a gift when the stuff actually arrives). I thought with the red sole that they echoed Trad enough and for $75, I didn't think I'd go wrong.
> 
> J.Crew suede boot
> 
> ...


Those are nice. I was sorry to see I missed the weekend 50% off code.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> Those are nice. I was sorry to see I missed the weekend 50% off code.


Keep your eye on the site, or better yet, sign up for email notification (they will send one - but not more - email a day about something, but if you are okay with that, that's how you can learn about the sales without having to check the site). That was one of the better sales, but they have them ever few months or so when they want to clear out some older stock.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

^Haha. One email from them a day still feels like a lot to me.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Deposit made on Leffot Alden Natural CXL Indy boots. The PTB I have are aging wonderfully.

https://leffot.com/shop/pre-orders/40552hc-pre-order.html


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

zeppacoustic said:


> ^Haha. One email from them a day still feels like a lot to me.


Agreed, which is why I warned him. I put up with it because I do like the sales, but no one wants even more emails.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I dropped off some things at Salvation Army for my wife, had a moment to spend inside--Brook Bros Makers 100% silk tie--79 cents


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

1945-dated suit made by a local tailor here in Louisville. Needs a couple tweaks and a couple holes repaired, but other than that it's just about spot on. Which is rare for a suit this old in my size.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my Barbour Gamefair in the mail today. A tad short in the sleeves, but it's all good.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

After months of back and forth exchanges, I finally got a blue OCBD in from Brooks that doesn't have a hole in the fabric or a thread coming out of the middle of the chest:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

^ Ha, I had the same problem, and on the third try I finally got a shirt without issues as well.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, it took the first day of Lent for it to happen. Your hole free shirt is a minor miracle.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Keep your eye on the site, or better yet, sign up for email notification (they will send one - but not more - email a day about something, but if you are okay with that, that's how you can learn about the sales without having to check the site). That was one of the better sales, but they have them ever few months or so when they want to clear out some older stock.


I ordered a pair last night and used SHOPPINGTIME to get the 50% off, looks like its still good for today too, how much longer, who knows?


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I ordered a pair last night and used SHOPPINGTIME to get the 50% off, looks like its still good for today too, how much longer, who knows?


I haven't tried it yet but the JCrew site itself says the "SHOPPINGTIME" code is only for 20%.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I was going to wait until it came in to post this, but I can't wait. Won this vintage Corbin madras on eBay last night, per the measurements provided it doesn't appear as though it'll need any alterations:


partially lined, supposedly bleeding, and looks like a 3/2 - spring/summer 2015, here I come!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

ruvort said:


> I haven't tried it yet but the JCrew site itself says the "SHOPPINGTIME" code is only for 20%.


It works. It's 20% off regular stuff and 50% Final Sale items.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Won this vintage Corbin madras on eBay last night... partially lined, supposedly bleeding, and looks like a 3/2 - spring/summer 2015, here I come!


Even if it's a regular 3-button it looks great. What kind of tie would you pair with that? I like to wear Madras ties with cotton or linen jackets, but I think here it would either match too much or clash. Silk knit, maybe in a mid blue or black?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Natty Beau said:


> Even if it's a regular 3-button it looks great. What kind of tie would you pair with that? I like to wear Madras ties with cotton or linen jackets, but I think here it would either match too much or clash. Silk knit, maybe in a mid blue or black?


White or light blue shirt, stone or white chinos, navy or pink or green bow tie (various shades of each), solid pink or navy or (very) pale yellow knit tie, etc. The key is making this the "loud" item and have everything else low key. I think it'll be easier to wear than my patch madras jacket, and I didn't find that difficult to wear at all.


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

orange fury said:


> I was going to wait until it came in to post this, but I can't wait. Won this vintage Corbin madras on eBay last night, per the measurements provided it doesn't appear as though it'll need any alterations:
> 
> 
> partially lined, supposedly bleeding, and looks like a 3/2 - spring/summer 2015, here I come!


I had my eye on that same one but decided to pass on it. Congrats on the score


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats! Looks good. I couldn't do it though. I think I'm too much of an introvert.



orange fury said:


> I was going to wait until it came in to post this, but I can't wait. Won this vintage Corbin madras on eBay last night, per the measurements provided it doesn't appear as though it'll need any alterations:
> 
> 
> partially lined, supposedly bleeding, and looks like a 3/2 - spring/summer 2015, here I come!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Orgetorix said:


> 1945-dated suit made by a local tailor here in Louisville. Needs a couple tweaks and a couple holes repaired, but other than that it's just about spot on. Which is rare for a suit this old in my size.


Great find! I tried looking up the store but it seems that the suit has out lasted it (it looks like it's now either parking garage for a large hospital or an office for the downtown parking authority, depending on if it was "E" or "W" Walnut). Heck, the suit even "outlasted" the street which appears to have been renamed in honor of Muhammad Ali!


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

orange fury said:


> White or light blue shirt, stone or white chinos, navy or pink or green bow tie (various shades of each), solid pink or navy or (very) pale yellow knit tie, etc. The key is making this the "loud" item and have everything else low key. I think it'll be easier to wear than my patch madras jacket, and I didn't find that difficult to wear at all.


Nice ideas. I figured there was a simple solution. I hadn't considered bow ties, though.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I ordered a pair last night and used SHOPPINGTIME to get the 50% off, looks like its still good for today too, how much longer, who knows?


It's clear they just want to blow the stuff out as we head into spring - great time to buy


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Semper Jeep said:


> Great find! I tried looking up the store but it seems that the suit has out lasted it (it looks like it's now either parking garage for a large hospital or an office for the downtown parking authority, depending on if it was "E" or "W" Walnut). Heck, the suit even "outlasted" the street which appears to have been renamed in honor of Muhammad Ali!


While the store is so long-gone that the Internet has no record of it, the building is still there.

It's the space with the black awning to the left of this picture. It's a tattoo shop now.










Here it is in 1947:










The big building with the chimney in the background is the Pendennis Club, Louisville's oldest and most prestigious social club.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> The big building with the chimney in the background is the Pendennis Club, Louisville's oldest and most prestigious social club.


Where the Old Fashioned cocktail was reputed to have been first named :beer:


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

My latest February acquisition is this navy Horween CXL leather card wallet from Northstar Leather. He basically makes awesome leather goods at great prices and has recently added Horween CXL to his shop. He apparently bought a lot of his Horween CXL as scrap from Alden (the same CXL they use on their Indy boots), so I thought it was pretty cool that there was a leather artisan out there that recycles it into nice leather goods at competetive prices. Unfortunately, he only acquired a small amount of navy CXL so mine is one of a kind. check him out: https://www.nstarleather.com/optimizer/category/Horween.html#.VOeZ3iwgIdU


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Picked up a pink Brooks Brothers Traditional "Madison" fit must iron OCBD. Joins my other BB must irons in the closet.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Lands End madras shorts. $20 on sale. Only need the air temp to increase about 60° before I break them out.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

zeppacoustic said:


> Lands End madras shorts. $20 on sale. Only need the air temp to increase about 60° before I break them out.


Those are great, I bought the same pair back in December- can't wait for summer to roll around so I can wear them. LL Bean also has some seersucker options in the same price range right now that are good too.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Couple goodies came in the mail yesterday. First, a NOS sterling silver Anson belt buckle:


Next, a solid brass NOS Anson belt buckle (actually still attached to the packaging):


third, an LL Bean Signature lined shirt jac:


this was kind of an impulse purchase that I told myself I would only keep if I absolutely loved it- turns out I do love it. I was thinking the medium might be too big, but the size is just right for layering a flannel shirt underneath.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Snagged this from eBay. Label reads Maenson clothing. Not in perfect condition but lovely fabric, heft, and seems (to me anyway) rare to find one in a big and tall size, so I'm quite pleased.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Awesome purchases gentleman. Buckles are great, HT coats are so vintage and warm and that card wallet looks to truly be one of a kind. Very nice.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yesterday's acquisitions: a set of bone china coffee cups and several boxes of Girl Scout cookies. The Thin Mints are already gone.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I picked up a BB Shetland, which I'm wearing right now. I love it. It's markedly warmer than my marino sweaters and a must for the kind of weather we've been having, with the temps often well below 20 F. I don't think I need many shetlands, but I'm glad I have this one.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Yesterday's acquisitions: a set of bone china coffee cups and several boxes of Girl Scout cookies. The Thin Mints are already gone.


Girl Scout cookies - very Trad. Been around since the '30s I believe.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> I picked up a BB Shetland, which I'm wearing right now. I love it. It's markedly warmer than my marino sweaters and a must for the kind of weather we've been having, with the temps often well below 20 F. I don't think I need many shetlands, but I'm glad I have this one.


Glad you are enjoying it - is it straight BB or Red Fleece? I ask because I bought a Red Fleece one this year and really like it. But, while warm, it isn't super warm so I'm thinking you probably bought a straight BB one.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My wife was funny. She told the girls, "It always makes me so happy to see you every year!"



Fading Fast said:


> Girl Scout cookies - very Trad. Been around since the '30s I believe.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> Girl Scout cookies - very Trad. Been around since the '30s I believe.


Hate, hate, hate Girl Scout cookies. Every time I turn around these days I'm getting a sales pitch. And it's rarely from a Girl Scout. It's parents (at least, I'm assuming that they are parents). They've got tables set up at the local supermarket manned by adults with a stunt Girl Scout standing around to make it look good. I'm at the freaking grocery store. Why would I buy Girl Scout cookies in the foyer when there's a whole aisle of cookies inside? At the office, someone has put an order sheet up on the refrigerator with a note that says "My niece is selling Girl Scout cookies." No, your niece is not selling Girl Scout cookies, _you_ are selling Girl Scout cookies.

Now, if a bona fide Girl Scout came to my door lugging a bunch of Girl Scout cookies, that would be different, especially if I was hungry and had no cookies in the house.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Spoken like a true curmudgeon. I kind of agree, especially the part about the grocery store stands. Where we made our purchase yesterday was the dining hall of my father's assisted-living apartment building, so it was kind of cute. How could we say no!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Fading Fast said:


> Glad you are enjoying it - is it straight BB or Red Fleece? I ask because I bought a Red Fleece one this year and really like it. But, while warm, it isn't super warm so I'm thinking you probably bought a straight BB one.


No, it's a red fleece. Are there alternatives from BB?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Duvel said:


> Spoken like a true curmudgeon. I kind of agree, especially the part about the grocery store stands. Where we made our purchase yesterday was the dining hall of my father's assisted-living apartment building, so it was kind of cute. *How could we say no!*


That's easy. Go the Nancy Reagan route and keep walking.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, well, true. However, I like to think that my bride and I are a little nicer than Mrs. Reagan.



32rollandrock said:


> That's easy. Go the Nancy Reagan route and keep walking.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> No, it's a red fleece. Are there alternatives from BB?


I don't think there was an offering from straight BB this year - but wasn't sure. I love my Red Fleece one - very Trad in style and for my narrow frame, the slightly slimmer (but not at all tight) fit works well.

Funny that you asked though as there is another active thread out there now that has scans of late '70s / early '80s BB catalogues where they have classic shetlands in multiple colors - times have changed.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Duvel said:


> Yes, well, true. However, I like to think that my bride and I are a little nicer than Mrs. Reagan.


Mrs. 32 counter-balances certain of my predispositions, which is to say, regardless of how I feel about the matter, there will be plenty of Girl Scout cookies in the house before long.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Hate, hate, hate Girl Scout cookies. Every time I turn around these days I'm getting a sales pitch. And it's rarely from a Girl Scout. It's parents (at least, I'm assuming that they are parents). They've got tables set up at the local supermarket manned by adults with a stunt Girl Scout standing around to make it look good. I'm at the freaking grocery store. Why would I buy Girl Scout cookies in the foyer when there's a whole aisle of cookies inside? At the office, someone has put an order sheet up on the refrigerator with a note that says "My niece is selling Girl Scout cookies." No, your niece is not selling Girl Scout cookies, _you_ are selling Girl Scout cookies.
> 
> Now, if a bona fide Girl Scout came to my door lugging a bunch of Girl Scout cookies, that would be different, especially if I was hungry and had no cookies in the house.


On a given day, all the request for hands out, "give me", "I need," "would you like to add a dollar to your purchase for...," "support this cause," "I'm selling candy bars for our team," "buy this for my son's..." turns me off as much of it feels calculated, programmed, pushy and done in a passive aggressive way that makes me want to never help any of these efforts again.

But girl scout cookies have such a pull to my childhood and such good memories that I usually ignored all the manipulative behavior around their sale today and just buy a few boxes 'cause I like them.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

She sounds nice.



32rollandrock said:


> Mrs. 32 counter-balances certain of my predispositions, which is to say, regardless of how I feel about the matter, there will be plenty of Girl Scout cookies in the house before long.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

FLCracka said:


> This rant speaks volumes....and doesn't surprise me in the least.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Duvel said:


> She sounds nice.


She is.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Duvel said:


> Yesterday's acquisitions: a set of bone china coffee cups and several boxes of Girl Scout cookies. The Thin Mints are already gone.


Hope you didn't pay tree fiddy.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Odradek said:


> Hope you didn't pay tree fiddy.


"...It was about this time i realised that the girl scout was 8 stories tall and was a crustacean from the paleolithic era."


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Came home from school this weekend to my father building me a new tie rack, which we had sort of discussed and drawn up over the summer.



My Mom's attitude was if I have too many ties for my tie rack then I should get rid of some, while my Dad's attitude was "Let's build a bigger tie rack". It can hold about 30 ties per rung, and there's 12 rungs, so roughly 360 ties in all.

When I move back in this summer, I'll have to find a way to organize them, maybe by repps, emblematics, tartans, neats, etc. And then probably by color with-in those groupings.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

bigwordprof said:


> Snagged this from eBay. Label reads Maenson clothing. Not in perfect condition but lovely fabric, heft, and seems (to me anyway) rare to find one in a big and tall size, so I'm quite pleased.


Very nice, sir. Based on the label, you've found a really old HT. Early to mid 1950s.


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

Just a silly acquisition. I found these cable knit pillows at Bed Bath and Beyond last summer and wanted them. They were part of a bedroom set by Nautica, but I couldn't justify spending $70.00 on two pillows. I just happened to check out the BBB web site today looking for some thing else. I couldn't find what I wanted, but thought I would look to see if the pillows were still available. The bedding sets discontinued and marked down. The pillows sold out on the web. I head to the BBB and low and behold, they had two left marked down to $14.99ea. I am pleased!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

ThePopinjay said:


> Came home from school this weekend to my father building me a new tie rack, which we had sort of discussed and drawn up over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I borrow your dad for a day or so?

Honestly though, I need to build myself one of those. Thanks to you and your dad for the inspiration!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> Hate, hate, hate Girl Scout cookies. Every time I turn around these days I'm getting a sales pitch. And it's rarely from a Girl Scout. It's parents (at least, I'm assuming that they are parents). They've got tables set up at the local supermarket manned by adults with a stunt Girl Scout standing around to make it look good. I'm at the freaking grocery store. Why would I buy Girl Scout cookies in the foyer when there's a whole aisle of cookies inside? At the office, someone has put an order sheet up on the refrigerator with a note that says "My niece is selling Girl Scout cookies." No, your niece is not selling Girl Scout cookies, _you_ are selling Girl Scout cookies.
> 
> Now, if a bona fide Girl Scout came to my door lugging a bunch of Girl Scout cookies, that would be different, especially if I was hungry and had no cookies in the house.


They can't sell them door to door anymore because of molestation/kidnapping, etc. concerns. Which is kind of a bummer.

My general take on this is that if a kid has the gumption to lug cookies/candy/etc. around the neighborhood, I can spare a couple of bucks to support his cause.

After all, at one point I was that kid.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> Can I borrow your dad for a day or so?
> 
> Honestly though, I need to build myself one of those. Thanks to you and your dad for the inspiration!


I think he's been put to work remodeling the master bath actually, so he may be busy for quite a while! haha

But really it was a very simple project, I'm sure you could make it more elaborate if you wanted to.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

vpkozel said:


> They can't sell them door to door anymore because of molestation/kidnapping, etc. concerns. Which is kind of a bummer.
> 
> My general take on this is that if a kid has the gumption to lug cookies/candy/etc. around the neighborhood, I can spare a couple of bucks to support his cause.
> 
> After all, at one point I was that kid.


My point, exactly. I, too, would reward a kid for making the effort (and no, in case anyone is wondering, that doesn't conflict with what I said previously--there is a difference between literal and figurative, as well as truth vs. satire). I think that the dangers of rape/molestation/kidnapping are overblown. It's not like we live in a world where there's a weirdo hiding behind every bush, much as alarmists would have us believe otherwise.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Why, back in my day... ! Seriously, though, I did all kinds of work around our neighborhood when I was a kid to earn money. I shoveled the driveways of four or five houses to scrape together about 7 bucks, after a huge blizzard, so I could then hike down to Woolworth's and buy my copy of All Things Must Pass. 

Kids used to work hard, by themselves, but I don't see that so much anymore.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Popinjay, that tie rack is awesome. Great to see your dad taking an interest in your clothing hobby. Having said that, one tie for every day of the year sounds like more than enough for anyone. Of course, your still young and have decades of collecting ahead of you. Use it in good health.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> Very nice, sir. Based on the label, you've found a really old HT. Early to mid 1950s.


Excellent! I think it's in pretty good shape for being 60+ years old.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Woofa said:


> Popinjay, that tie rack is awesome. Great to see your dad taking an interest in your clothing hobby. Having said that, one tie for every day of the year sounds like more than enough for anyone. Of course, your still young and have decades of collecting ahead of you. Use it in good health.


Thanks everybody! And I don't actually have 360 ties, maybe 200ish. But y'know, it's nice to have the room I guess.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

ThePopinjay said:


> Came home from school this weekend to my father building me a new tie rack, which we had sort of discussed and drawn up over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My new Corbin jacket came in the mail today:


Fit:


great fabric and only partially lined, but I'm going to need some work done on it. The sleeves need to be shortened and some waist suppression done. It's also a bit long, so I'm going to talk to my tailor about possibly losing an inch on the overall length- I figure the pattern and light weight fabric might make the job easier. I'm also going to see about possibly having the shoulder padding removed- it's a touch rippled.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a long running gripe with the powers that be at Girl Scout Cookie Headquarters. Not one, however, that has stopped me from buying the addictive things. I have noticed, over the years, that they have been getting increasingly creative (deceptive) in their packaging. If you inspect a sleeve of thin mints or do-si-do's, for example, you will notice that the cookies are inserted into the plastic at an angle. Hence, fewer cookies fit into the sleeve than if you would insert them perpendicularly. The cookie per box ratio has been declining. I figure you get about 4 fewer cookies per box than you used to.

One of these years there will be a story on the news about me getting arrested for berating some helpless 10 year old about this and causing some giant commotion.



32rollandrock said:


> My point, exactly. I, too, would reward a kid for making the effort (and no, in case anyone is wondering, that doesn't conflict with what I said previously--there is a difference between literal and figurative, as well as truth vs. satire). I think that the dangers of rape/molestation/kidnapping are overblown. It's not like we live in a world where there's a weirdo hiding behind every bush, much as alarmists would have us believe otherwise.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

orange fury said:


> My new Corbin jacket came in the mail today:
> 
> 
> Fit:
> ...


The fit looks absolutely perfect to my eye. I wouldn't change a blessed thing. Congratulations.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

orange fury said:


> My new Corbin jacket came in the mail today:
> 
> Fit:
> 
> ...


OF If your name wasn't on the post, I wouldn't have known it was you. Nice jacket, but I agree it's not ready. You are a slender fellow. I'll wait to see the "after" pics.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Monocle said:


> OF If your name wasn't on the post, I wouldn't have known it was you. Nice jacket, but I agree it's not ready. You are a slender fellow. I'll wait to see the "after" pics.


It's a sack. It isn't supposed to fit like a darted garment.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> My new Corbin jacket came in the mail today:
> 
> Fit:
> 
> ...


The first thing I thought when I saw your pic - before reading your commentary - was that there is no way you would be satisfied with the length of that jacket. I had just remarked to myself a day earlier that your LE doeskin jacket looked a bit short, then just figured your tastes probably lean that way and it's within the acceptable range. Truth the told, this Corbin is probably within the acceptable range, too, but it is a good 4-5" longer than what I'm used to seeing on you. Hence, no way you'll be happy with it. If it were just the sleeve length and waist that needed tweaking, that'd be one thing. But add in the other work you mentioned, and that's a lot of work for an ebayed jacket you thought would fit out of the package. I would recommend sending it on down the line, and just keep on swinging!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CMDC said:


> I have a long running gripe with the powers that be at Girl Scout Cookie Headquarters. Not one, however, that has stopped me from buying the addictive things. I have noticed, over the years, that they have been getting increasingly creative (deceptive) in their packaging. If you inspect a sleeve of thin mints or do-si-do's, for example, you will notice that the cookies are inserted into the plastic at an angle. Hence, fewer cookies fit into the sleeve than if you would insert them perpendicularly. The cookie per box ratio has been declining. I figure you get about 4 fewer cookies per box than you used to.
> 
> One of these years there will be a story on the news about me getting arrested for berating some helpless 10 year old about this and causing some giant commotion.


Alert - post not related to the Thread's theme, but respond to your Girl Scouts comments.

It's not just the girl scouts - most manufacturers of cookies, etc. have become "creative" in their packaging so as to sell us less product for the same price and hope that we don't notice.

This is how a company - or the Girl Scouts - lose our goodwill.

I can accept the occasional price increase (I'm not my father in the 1970s still complaining about the disappearance of the five cent candy bar), but when a company tries to trick you into not noticing the price increase, I think what else are they hiding - did they cheapen their ingredients. I lose complete trust and confidence in the companies that do this. It's insulting, obnoxious and says - to me - we don't respect our customers.

I can't image it is a good long-term business practice to insult your customers, but many companies do it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This is just my opinion, OF, but I think the fit looks about perfect. I wouldn't touch a thing, myself.



orange fury said:


> My new Corbin jacket came in the mail today:
> 
> 
> Fit:
> ...


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool jacket. I think it's too long also. Definitely a little tapering at the waist needed.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think the length is within acceptable bounds. A slightly longer jacket is more classic, traditional, in my view. In this case, I think the length is very appropriate for the cut. 

Myself, I'm always reluctant to start messing too much with a jacket's dimensions. I think length is definitely one of those things you shouldn't touch or you risk throwing off the proportions.

What we have here is a skirt that goes just past the thumb knuckle but only barely, sleeve length that appears to touch the wrist bone, and a body width that looks comfortable without looking baggy. I would leave well enough alone and wear that bad boy in good health!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I think the length is within acceptable bounds. A slightly longer jacket is more classic, traditional, in my view. In this case, I think the length is very appropriate for the cut.
> 
> Myself, I'm always reluctant to start messing too much with a jacket's dimensions. I think length is definitely one of those things you shouldn't touch or you risk throwing off the proportions.
> 
> What we have here is a skirt that goes just past the thumb knuckle but only barely, sleeve length that appears to touch the wrist bone, and a body width that looks comfortable without looking baggy.* I would leave well enough alone and wear that bad boy in good health*!


^You and I would do just that. However, OF tends toward a more modern fit with his clothes (ESF BB shirts, for example), which is why I knew right away he'd have a problem with the skirt length on that jacket. I also agree with you about messing with jacket length...not wise, in my opinion, and definintely not cost effective. All of which is why, for OF, I think the best course of action is to flip it and keep looking.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Makes sense. I think it looks great but I understand the importance of wearing only what you enjoy wearing.



FLCracka said:


> ^You and I would do just that. However, OF tends toward a more modern fit with his clothes (ESF BB shirts, for example), which is why I knew right away he'd have a problem with the skirt length on that jacket. I also agree with you about messing with jacket length...not wise, in my opinion, and definintely not cost effective. All of which is why, for OF, I think the best course of action is to flip it and keep looking.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Back from my favorite consignment store, dropped off a couple jackets for relsale. this gave me a standing 15% discount on things. Rockport adiPrene wingtips in dark brown, Robert Talbott Tie Aubergine Silk tie, Brooks Bros Makers Tie in mustard yellow with red/black flowers. My first OCBD in light blue-Land's End 15.5x33, may be my new signature look. Waiting for a Navy suit in my size (38-r, 34w).


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Two pairs of Jack Donnellys: one Khaki, the other British Khaki. Acquired them a while ago and had to send some back to test fit, sizing, etc. but couldn't recommend this brand highly enough due to quality and customer service. Got them back from the tailor recently, so I lump them into February.

Also, purchased some AE MacNeils in brown burnished calf and have been breaking them in. I've been lazy about uploading a picture, and it was difficult picking up the true color, but here's one:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Planning ahead for Summer, I picked up a RL Rubgy bleeding madras shirt off the 'bay for $15!

Brian


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Oak City Trad said:


> Also, purchased some AE MacNeils in brown burnished calf and have been breaking them in. I've been lazy about uploading a picture, and it was difficult picking up the true color, but here's one:


Those are beautiful shoes!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Picked these up at Dillard's today. everything with a pink ticket is an extra 40%off. I ended up paying right at $70.00 for both sweaters.

Seriously go to Dillard's and see what kind of deals you can find.

Finally replacing my OldNavy 90% polyester shawl cardigan. Hopefully this one lasts a good long while and will keep me warm when I need it too.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Came across this online listed for a steal, relatively speaking: NOS, made in the USA, and 35/65 camelhair and Australian wool:


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

ThePopinjay said:


> Those are beautiful shoes!


Why thank you, sir. I was concerned the burnished brown would be too dark and be confused for black, but they're not in person.

For anyone on the fence about the color, the AE website doesn't really do them justice.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reuben said:


> Came across this online listed for a steal, relatively speaking: NOS, made in the USA, and 35/65 camelhair and Australian wool:


You sir have purchased a very handsome shawl cardigan....well done!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> You sir have purchased a very handsome shawl cardigan....well done!


Want to know a cool little extra that I just now noticed? The leather buttons actually have camels embossed on them.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Very nice. Very jealous.



Reuben said:


> Came across this online listed for a steal, relatively speaking: NOS, made in the USA, and 35/65 camelhair and Australian wool:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice, indeed! Count me among the envious.



Reuben said:


> Came across this online listed for a steal, relatively speaking: NOS, made in the USA, and 35/65 camelhair and Australian wool:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Want to know a cool little extra that I just now noticed? The leather buttons actually have camels embossed on them.


Great sweater - but the camels on the buttons are the cherry on the sunday. Fantastic, I love stuff like that. Hate logos, but love little inside lagniappes. Enjoy


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's a picture of the buttons from the listing:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sure. Go ahead. Rub it in.



Reuben said:


> Here's a picture of the buttons from the listing:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

If anything ever happens to the sweater, you have to save the buttons. They are fantastic.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I'm going to ask brother Reuben to buy my Lotto tickets for me...he obviously has the gift!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Dmontez said:


> Picked these up at Dillard's today. everything with a pink ticket is an extra 40%off. I ended up paying right at $70.00 for both sweaters.
> 
> Seriously go to Dillard's and see what kind of deals you can find.
> 
> Finally replacing my OldNavy 90% polyester shawl cardigan. Hopefully this one lasts a good long while and will keep me warm when I need it too.


DMontez,

Do you have a Dillards Clearance center out by you. There are two within 5 minutes of where I work here in DFW and before I started thrifting, this was my go to store for all clothing. I still go quite a bit. The tags look exactly the same is why I ask. There are some very nice bargains to be had if you like the brands Dillards sells. (Lots of Cremieux.)


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> Came home from school this weekend to my father building me a new tie rack, which we had sort of discussed and drawn up over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just in case anyone's looking to reproduce or purchase something like this for themselves, you can find some decently similar options by searching for wall and floor mounted wrapping paper racks.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I'm going to ask brother Reuben to buy my Lotto tickets for me...he obviously has the gift!


So I shouldn't mention the allen edmonds pebblegrain captoe boots for $57, the drakes bow tie for $10.50, or horse blanket 3/2 sack for $21 currently headed my way since that'd make you really jealous? :great: Or should I not mention the BB blackwatch santa emblematics I had to open a case about because the seller had sent them on an undisclosed trip through the washer/dryer since that'd ruin your currently inflated opinion of my "skills"? :angry:


----------



## WipitDC (Sep 3, 2014)

Stopped into J. Press DC to pick up a few items I was having altered. The 60% off sale was still going on, so I poked around.

Picked up this scarf for around $25 after taxes (better price than the website) -


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

WipitDC said:


> Stopped into J. Press DC to pick up a few items I was having altered. The 60% off sale was still going on, so I poked around.
> 
> Picked up this scarf for around $25 after taxes (better price than the website) -


The exact same scarf I was considering buying at $45. I love their lambswool scarves in general as well.

If I was there I probably would have picked up a couple!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

My hands are trembling as I type this:



Got it three days ago but just now found it in my junk mail. Ordered for all three days. And yes, I sent in just one envelope.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

You lucky dog! Congrats!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

straw sandals said:


> You lucky dog! Congrats!


Thanks. So. Totally. Stoked.

I am certain that my artistic talent clinched this. This was my envelope:



I honestly think that karma played a role. Without even intending to, I stumbled across a copy of Grayfolded (vinyl, naturally) for a fantastic price and ordered it not long ago. The record arrived on my doorstep the same day as the email. Scarlet Begonias has a special place for me in terms of all-time favorite Dead songs, and you can see the signature line. Perhaps I fixate or imagine. But Jerry does, or did, bear a certain resemblance to Santa Claus.


----------



## wwua (Jan 2, 2015)

Your dad is so nice.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmmm, I though Deadheads were the peace-loving non-confrontational types. Scarlet Begonias...that was a song by Sublime, right? Cool tune.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

We are. We also believe in karma. In this case, I have a spare ticket for two of the three nights (Mrs. 32 isn't a fan). This morning, I offered up my spares to a great guy and thrifter who has given me some really nice clothes for free. We'd hadn't been in touch with each other for well over a year, but I knew that he's a big fan and too young to have ever seen the band live. It's going to be my treat.

Karma. Have you heard of it?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> We are. We also believe in karma. In this case, I have a spare ticket for two of the three nights (Mrs. 32 isn't a fan). This morning, I offered up my spares to a great guy and thrifter who has given me some really nice clothes for free. We'd hadn't been in touch with each other for well over a year, but I knew that he's a big fan and too young to have ever seen the band live. It's going to be my treat.
> 
> Karma. You should look into it.


That's a very nice gesture, indeed. I can relate to your situation, as I'm also really into live music but my wife is not. I once experienced good karma at a sold out String Cheese Incident (w/the Meters opening) show in Vail. It looked like there was no way I was going to get a ticket - lots of fingers in the air but no sellers - when a bus pulled up and started to let out right in front of me. I put a finger up and the first guy off the bus had an extra that he sold to me for a little less than face value. Ended up being one of my best music experiences ever.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

FLCracka said:


> That's a very nice gesture, indeed. I can relate to your situation, as I'm also really into live music but my wife is not. I once experienced good karma at a sold out String Cheese Incident (w/the Meters opening) show in Vail. It looked like there was no way I was going to get a ticket - lots of fingers in the air but no sellers - when a bus pulled up and started to let out right in front of me. I put a finger up and the first guy off the bus had an extra that he sold to me for a little less than face value. One of my best music experiences ever.


It turns out that I likely could have gotten more tickets. My wife's firm has season tickets to the Bears, which carries with it the right of first dibs on other events at Soldier Field. The Dead pre-sale for Bears ticket holders was Wednesday-Friday. We discovered that too late, but it doesn't matter now.

I'm somewhat sickened by the money aspect of this. Asking prices for a three-day pass are as high as $1 million (yes, one million dollars). And someone will pay it. Parking lot passes are going for $187.50 on StubHub. I'll just have to clap while others rattle their jewels.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> The fit looks absolutely perfect to my eye. I wouldn't change a blessed thing. Congratulations.


I have to agree. I would just do the sleeves and leave it at that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> Thanks. So. Totally. Stoked.
> 
> I am certain that my artistic talent clinched this. This was my envelope:
> 
> ...


Awesome congrats. Sick artwork!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

zeppacoustic said:


> Awesome congrats. Sick artwork!


Thanks. It took me several hours to complete.:great:


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Jack Spade navy wool V-neck at Marshall's for $60.00. Probably the nicest wool sweater I have ever had. The fabric is something to behold. I had to check to make sure it wasn't cashmere.


----------

